# Predator 212cc "deposit cup", what is it?



## sprybry (Feb 23, 2014)

The manual for my new Harbor Freight 212cc calls out to "check deposit cup" before each start. I looked high and low and for the life of me, I have no idea what a deposit cup is. Anyone know?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Only thing I can think of is the fuel screen in the tank


----------



## sprybry (Feb 23, 2014)

HJames said:


> Only thing I can think of is the fuel screen in the tank


 Yeah, I thought that at first. But that is called the "fuel tank strainer" and is called out in the maintenance to be checked every year. These are the things they list as checking before each use.
1. Brush off outside engine
2. Check engine oil level
3. Check Air Cleaner
4. Check deposit cup.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The deposit cup is a secondary bowl on the bottom of the carb. There is the large main bowl, but between that and the fuel inlet is the deposit cup. I think it is there to catch any dirt before it makes it to the main carb.

I found this picture of a Honda carb showing the deposit cup.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Page 15 of the manual shows a "Sediment Cup(some engines)" near the fuel bowl. That's probably what they are referring to.


----------



## sprybry (Feb 23, 2014)

db130 said:


> Page 15 of the manual shows a "Sediment Cup(some engines)" near the fuel bowl. That's probably what they are referring to.


 That is probably it.  I WON'T be checking that every time I start the engine, that is for sure.


----------



## TerryKing (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi.. Yes I am one of those RTFM guys and reading the 212CC Manual I also encountered the mysterious "Check Deposit Cup"... Like here:










After a LOT of searching I found this from a Lifan (A similar clone) manual:









So, that is a small separate cup that in right at the fuel inlet and catches "deposits" that, I suppose, have been deposited there.

BUT the HF 212CC engine I just bought looks like this in that area:









The red mark is where the "Deposit Cup" would be if it HAD a deposit cup like the Lifan. But it don't.. 

It looks like the main thing that WAS copied from Honda / Lifan was a page of the MANUAL.....

I DO drain the fuel with the angled drain plug a couple times a year. SoFarSoGood on 2 13HP and 3 6.5HP I have running...

Hope this will be found with a search for the Next Guy....

Regards, terry at terryking dot us


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF terry


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ironically, the aftermarket Predator replacement carbs DO have the sediment cup... At least some of them.
















Amazon.com : Maxanda 212CC Carburetor for Harbor Freight Predator 60363 68121 68120 69730 69727 Engine R210 Go Gas Engine and GX160 5.5 HP GX200 6.5 HP Enginetor Lawn Mower Replaces# 16100-ZH8-W61 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Maxanda 212CC Carburetor for Harbor Freight Predator 60363 68121 68120 69730 69727 Engine R210 Go Gas Engine and GX160 5.5 HP GX200 6.5 HP Enginetor Lawn Mower Replaces# 16100-ZH8-W61 : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

sprybry said:


> The manual for my new Harbor Freight 212cc calls out to "check deposit cup" before each start. I looked high and low and for the life of me, I have no idea what a deposit cup is. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan


Its a sediment bowl. All honda's and clone carbs have them. I would just leave it alone, I opened one once, it was clean and I broke it putting it back on. More headache bothering with it, than leaving it alone.


----------

